# Betty Grable Halloween - 1940s



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

​
And if you'd like to hear her sing about Halloween, a few years later, you can listen to this*.

*As far as I know, it's a public domain song, if I learn otherwise, I will take it down.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Nightbeasties.......where the heck did you find these.....they are really from yesteryear!!

Muf


----------



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

I find them all over the place online... I'm a huge WW2 afficianado, and so I come across them now and then on WW2 sites.


----------

